# NEW... PLEASE HELP! COMPLETE CAR NOVICE!!



## lggkerry (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok, I'm new on here & I'm a complete novice when it comes to car (I know nothing, just minimum to get by). I recently had my engine rebuilt because the head gasket was blown, I receive the car back from the mechanics and now, I'm having few problems that I never had before. I need some questions answered, please! First, let me say that most of my question are related to the engine work. Now, I have been doing some research, but still seem to be coming up short of some information, so I need as much help as possible with the answers. Ultimately, I am trying to find out if the mechanics messed up or if the problem is a wear-and-tear situation. Furthermore, just to let you know, I have had this car for 6 months, it was given to me by my sister (after she bought a new car) & prior to that she had the car for about 1 year & since the car has been in our family it as had its regular schedule maintaince.

Ok, now my questions.

#1
*Diagnosis:* Since I got the car back, I have been hearing a "rumbling" sound whenever I touch the gas pedal. To me it seems that the noise is coming from either the central area under the car (the muffler - maybe) or from the engine, I can't differentiate where exactly. Also, I believe that I do feel some slight vibration under my feet with the "rumbling" noise when the gas pedal is pressed.
*Question: * Is the culprit of the problem due to the engine?
*Question:* Did something not get connected back to the engine properly?
*Question:* Is the gas pedal connected in some ways to the engine?
*Question:* Ultimately, why is this occurring & how can I fix it?

#2
*Diagnosis:* The car seems to be stalling, it seems that it gets stuck in a partially gear for a long period of time. I have test this hypothesis by pressing the gas pedal all the way down few times and the car does not speed off or rev-up like it should or use to. I know the car doesn't need a tune-up because I had one done in July & I know you only need a tune-up annually.
*Question: * Why is this occurring and how can it be corrected?
*Question:* Can the engine rebuilt be the cause of this problem, since I never had this problem prior to the engine job?
*Question:* Is this a wear-and-tear issue or the mechanics fault?

#3
*Diagnosis: * Since I got the car back, I haven't used the horn, until today & when I press on it, I could hardly hear it. It was extremely low and this was not like this before the engine job. I have done some research and found that the problem could be the fuses in my engine bay, but I'm not sure.
*Question:* Is the horn affilated with some form of mechanics in the engine?
*Question:* What is the cause for this problem to occur?
*Question:* How can I correct this problem?
*Question:* Is this a wear-and-tear issue or the mechanic's negligence to do a good job of fixing my car.

#4
*Diagnosis:* The clock in my car keeps flickering. It stays on for 30 mins. - 1 hr. or less then goes blank for hours at any given time, the only other electrical problem that I seem to have is with the cigarette lighter whcih seems to be affilated with the clock flickering. Ever since the clock started to flicker more constantly, the cigarette lighter stopped working indefintely. Through my research, I found that the flickering can be because of lose wiring or the fuses in the engine bay, but, I'm not sure.
*Question:* Why does this occur?
*Question:* Can the engine rebuilt be the the culprit for the clock flickering & cigarette lighter not working?
*Question:* How can I correct the problem?
*Question:* Is this a wear-and-tear situation or is the mechanics at fault in some way?

#5
*Diagnosis:* My headlight and tail-lights are dim and I want to change the bulbs in both before they actually go out completely. Unfortunately, I do not have the manual for the car and I don't know what size bulbs are needed and how to install them. Through my research, I learn that the headlight bulbs are place somewhere within the hood of the car & I believe the tail-light are like other cars in which the bulbs are screwed in and you can screw them out & it's located somewhere close to the entrance of the trunk.
*Question: * What size bulbs are needed for a 1994 Altima headlight & tail-light?
*Question: * Does these headlights and tail-lights have screw-in and out bulbs or do I need to remove the entire headlight and/or tail-light?
Question: Am I correct that the tail-light bulbs screw-in locator is close the entrace of the trunk?

#6
*Diagnosis: * I notice that since I receice the car back from the mechanics, my in-key ignitor signal sound does not come on. I am referring to the sound that you hear when you place the key in the ignition & the door is open before you actually turn the igition & start up the battery and/or the car, which tells you that the keys are still in the ignition (or something is on - such as the lights). Now when the lights are left on and the door is open, the sound comes on, but it just does not work when the key is in the ignition.
*Question: * Is the rebuilding of the engine the culprit to this problem?
*Question: * Why is this a current problem for me when it has never been before, was there some form of neglience of the mechanics who did not connect some wiring?

** _Thank you in advance for all those who answer my three to four parts series of 6 question. I really appreciate it._ 


* Can you tell that I'm a girl?  *


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think many of your problems are due to a ground wire or wires not connected under the hood this explains the horn problem, the headlight and taillight problem, the engine hesistation and possibly the other electrical issues. The rumbling under the car could be a loose exhaust shield. I would take it back in to the mechanic and have them look it over to make sure they hooked up everything or even look under the hood yourself to see if you can find it on your own.

Troy


----------



## fuckhondaz (Mar 26, 2005)

*diagnosis#2*

#2
*Diagnosis:* The car seems to be stalling, it seems that it gets stuck in a partially gear for a long period of time. I have test this hypothesis by pressing the gas pedal all the way down few times and the car does not speed off or rev-up like it should or use to. I know the car doesn't need a tune-up because I had one done in July & I know you only need a tune-up annually.
*Question: * Why is this occurring and how can it be corrected?
*Question:* Can the engine rebuilt be the cause of this problem, since I never had this problem prior to the engine job?
*Question:* Is this a wear-and-tear issue or the mechanics fault?

It Sounds to me that when they reinstalled your cylinder head, they did not get the timing correct on the engine, it could be either the engine mechanical timing, or it could be the ignition timing. you might want to get that looked at, it could cause serious problems later.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

fuckhondaz said:


> #2
> *...........B]...........*


*

Change your member name or you will be banned.*


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

If checking the exhaust shields doesn't fix the rumbling under the floor, have your catalytic convertor looked at (or just replace it). my car made all sorts of bad noises and vibrations. it turned out that the cat was stuffed...... took me 6 months to find the problem.....Dan


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

#2
Diagnosis: The car seems to be stalling, it seems that it gets stuck in a partially gear for a long period of time. I have test this hypothesis by pressing the gas pedal all the way down few times and the car does not speed off or rev-up like it should or use to. I know the car doesn't need a tune-up because I had one done in July & I know you only need a tune-up annually.




in this you said you only need tune ups annually. that is a false statement.


----------

